
Data Laced with History: Causal Trees and Operational CRDTs (2018) - appwiz
http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-history/
======
adamfeldman
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221221)

~~~
canadaduane
Future discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21464189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21464189)

------
DennisP
The links to the paper are broken but this might be it:

[https://github.com/gritzko/ctre/blob/master/doc/ws10.pdf](https://github.com/gritzko/ctre/blob/master/doc/ws10.pdf)

~~~
DennisP
Or possibly this:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.627...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.627.5286&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

